# Doe's grunting/growling when put in with a buck?



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

I have one doe that I put with the buck yesterday. I put her in again today as I have always been told to do and she grunted and growled at him and would not let her touch him. Should I assume that this means the first breeding "took"?

It has been quite a while since I had many rabbits and I've never had this experience before (that I noticed). Generally I'd just put them in the cage and come back shortly after, though. I just happened to be doing other rabbit and outdoor animal chores this time and noticed it.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Most likely breeding was successful but occasionally their hormones say it was when it wasn't. You can get false pregnancies in rabbits where they'll act pregnant, pull fur, and everything but no kits. This usually happens early though like 2 weeks in to pregnancy instead of waiting the full time.


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you! Here's hoping!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Grunting and growling usually mean a doe is pregnat. If she is not and doesn't want to breed "usually" she is quiet just uncooperative.


----------



## ~Kat (May 13, 2012)

Not necessarily, I have a couple does that will grunt and growl whether they're expecting or not.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

gonepostal said:


> I have one doe that I put with the buck yesterday. I put her in again today as I have always been told to do and she grunted and growled at him and would not let her touch him. Should I assume that this means the first breeding "took"?
> 
> It has been quite a while since I had many rabbits and I've never had this experience before (that I noticed). Generally I'd just put them in the cage and come back shortly after, though. I just happened to be doing other rabbit and outdoor animal chores this time and noticed it.


If you are going to put the rabbits together more than one time, it's best to be an hour or two apart, not two different days. You are supposed to watch them and not leave to do other things because if they fight, the doe could castrate the buck. Also, if you watch, you will know if they actually bred or not.


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never been able to tell if a doe was bred or not. I know they say the buck will "fall off", but I've seen that often and not actually had the doe end up bred.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you letting him do it multiple times? One time they could miss a little or something. Most wait until the buck falls off 3 times and some then try again a few hours later for another 2 or 3 rounds if the doe is willing.


----------

